
Ask HN: What's with the black band on top of the page? ANSWERED - pbalau
There seems to be an extra td on top of the page, containing a fairly &quot;empty&quot; gif (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;s.gif). After a quick look with a random hex viewer, I can&#x27;t see anything interesting in that gif. This doesn&#x27;t seem to accomplish anything on the page, so, what gives?<p>Here is a screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;dY6czCs
======
__d
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22369857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22369857)

------
jascii
I figure it has something to do with the top two stories atm:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22361282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22361282)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22370667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22370667)

------
FroshKiller
It's a mourning band.

~~~
pbalau
Oh, that makes sense. @danq, mind adding an alt attribute to the image?

